# The Fishing Mule Rigged For Floundering



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Working on this right now... Those brackets on the top I mentioned? This is what they are for. They are designed to be drilled in, or clamped to, without sacrificing anything structurally. 



Here is a few pics so far... I'll make a video soon and post it with them in action on the water with battery, ice chest, etc.



<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf" width="800" height="533" flashvars="host=picasaweb.google.com&noautoplay=1&hl=en_US&feat=flashalbum&RGB=0x000000&feed=http%3A%2F%2Fpicasaweb.google.com%2Fdata%2Ffeed%2Fapi%2Fuser%2FRuggedMetal%2Falbumid%2F5446814811974058241%3Falt%3Drss%26kind%3Dphoto%26hl%3Den_US" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed>



Those lights swivel and rotate. They are water resistant, and carry 2 55 watt h3 bulbs each, side by side. For wading I think this will be plenty.



I'm also going to try another configuration with submerged lights, but for now this is my attempt at non-submerged


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Can I get a mod to move this to gigging section.... my goof


----------



## Shankopotamus (Apr 8, 2009)

Make sure you let us know when these bad boysare on the market! I could def use one when I go giggin!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Shankopotamus (3/9/2010)*Make sure you let us know when these bad boysare on the market! I could def use one when I go giggin!




Will do... Angus said it looks like this guy


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Could you go ahead and apply those tracks to it??? That would be AWESOME!!! LOL:takephoto


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *MGuns (3/10/2010)*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">You never cease to amaze me.




Thanks see you soon with your beach anchor!


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

That looks like the "meal ticket" forthose who like to wade!!It seems it would free up the hand that would normally be holding the light.That's huge! 

Kinda offf topic here, but when you were goingout to Johnson's Beach to make your "test videos", did you happen to pulla width measurement on the road-to-beach boardwalks they have out there in casesomeone wants to put the wheels on it and pull it down one of those? I'm wanting to fab a cheap cart to pullall of my kids "stuff" down to the beach when we go and would like to make it soit would fit on those boardwalks.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Rammer Jammer (3/10/2010)*That looks like the "meal ticket" forthose who like to wade!!It seems it would free up the hand that would normally be holding the light.That's huge!
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda offf topic here, but when you were goingout to Johnson's Beach to make your "test videos", did you happen to pulla width measurement on the road-to-beach boardwalks they have out there in casesomeone wants to put the wheels on it and pull it down one of those? I'm wanting to fab a cheap cart to pullall of my kids "stuff" down to the beach when we go and would like to make it soit would fit on those boardwalks.




Bingo. That was the whole idea. I hate having a battery in a tub, then having a long ass cord going to my light to get tangled up in. Say good bye to cords. 



I havent been to Johnsons beach so no I have not measured the beach to road boardwalks, But I would guess they are at least 4ft maybe more


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *choppedliver (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Rammer Jammer (3/10/2010)*That looks like the "meal ticket" forthose who like to wade!!It seems it would free up the hand that would normally be holding the light.That's huge!
> ...


Oh ok, it looked like JB in your video. Thanks anyway. Good luck with the mule.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Rammer Jammer (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *choppedliver (3/10/2010)*
> ...




Nah just toted it down to scenic hwy, its a lot closer to me


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

That is an awsome piece of engineering. Is it designed as a personal polling pontune set-up or a push in front of setup. I know its not for pulling because the lights will be behind you. You did a hell of a job on her. Cant wait to see the sea trials. Definatly a cool piece, every wade gigging family needs 1!!!!! Keep on coming up with cool stuf Sir Gigalot!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Make it hold 200lbs for me, battery, and a cooler, and you got a one man gigging barge!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

looks great chris :letsdrink


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like it would work great with two giggers, onewalking along each side of it.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Death From Above (3/13/2010)*Looks like it would work great with two giggers, onewalking along each side of it.




Yep, I agree! its a lot easier to just pile your stuff on it and two people grab it and carry it down to the water by the front and back handles, then get one person on each side with their light and not miss any fish


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *banjovie (3/10/2010)*That is an awsome piece of engineering. Is it designed as a personal polling pontune set-up or a push in front of setup. I know its not for pulling because the lights will be behind you. You did a hell of a job on her. Cant wait to see the sea trials. Definatly a cool piece, every wade gigging family needs 1!!!!! Keep on coming up with cool stuf Sir Gigalot!!




Its more for one person walking on the side, with the lights pointed however he wants, 

or 

two people, one on each side. 



You don't pull it, you just hold on to the basket side rails while you walk and when you see one just let go and you have both hands free to stick him. No worries with corded lights



Also great for crabbing


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey you may want to consider some type of handle attachment so that when the giggers are wading with it they have a means to control it.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Kim (3/14/2010)*Hey you may want to consider some type of handle attachment so that when the giggers are wading with it they have a means to control it.




Got a handle on the front and the basket is one big handle. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

You need to add a trolling motor that can becontrolled with one of those mind control helmets (from the future) so both the giggers hands are free. Also,a built in stereo with CD player would be nice.


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

Optional wheeleez would be an addition to consider. Might make it easier to get to the water for some....

Looks great to me.


----------



## davis831 (Nov 28, 2007)

i have seen this in person and it is as good as he is saying it is.. it had a car battery and a cooler on it and it floated just as if nothing was on it at all... it is super liteand still very strong... well built piece.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

It turned out nice! Sure beats the ole' tub-n-tube from back in the day! We were about waist deep one night with about 12 Flounder in the tub, when one of us were takin off a Flounder and the gig punctured the tube, it was "good night" and a very long 2 mile walk back with no way to float the weight of the battery. Awesome!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *cline4 (3/17/2010)*Optional wheeleez would be an addition to consider. Might make it easier to get to the water for some....
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great to me.




Definitely would and have planned that from the start. Check this thread for wheels I just added yesterday http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic531074-2-4.aspx


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> i have seen this in person and it is as good as he is saying it is.. it had a car battery and a cooler on it and it floated just as if nothing was on it at all... it is super lite and still very strong... well built piece.




Thanks! 





> *Shiznik (3/18/2010)*It turned out nice! Sure beats the ole' tub-n-tube from back in the day! We were about waist deep one night with about 12 Flounder in the tub, when one of us were takin off a Flounder and the gig punctured the tube, it was "good night" and a very long 2 mile walk back with no way to float the weight of the battery. Awesome!




Wow... punctured tube , 2 mile walk with a battery? I might have left that battery lol...


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a piece of art......


----------

